# Two Day Old Goat-Polio?



## rachels.haven (May 19, 2022)

Let's play a new game. Let's play, "2 day old nigerian goats with neurological signs and refusal to eat". So my fb buddies are saying it's goat polio. What do you think? They get episodes of this and are head pressing, walking in circles.




This is my last litter of nigierans.

I have b complex (given), dex, selenium (given), b12 (given), replamin (given) and I'll call the vet tomorrow if they're still around in the morning. They have been tube fed an ounce each and I'll follow it up with another ounce or two before bed.


----------



## Alaskan (May 20, 2022)

Wow.... no idea...

Sounds like you have done all you can

 

Do they have any suck reflex? They look full term, are they?


----------



## rachels.haven (May 20, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Wow.... no idea...
> 
> Sounds like you have done all you can
> 
> ...


They're full term and used to have a suck reflex before the neurological symptoms appeared. It's a weird one.


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2022)

I hope you can pull them through this. If anybody can, it's you.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I hope you can pull them through this. If anybody can, it's you.


Thank you, Baymule.

After throwing the kitchen sink at these kids and lots of vitamin b complex and tube feeding they are starting to walk around the bucket and be curious again. I'm continuing with the vitamin b.

The only thing odd about the dam is that she froths when she chews cud. Maybe she isn't ruminanting producing vitamin b as she should and only making enough for herself and when the rubber hit the road for the kids after they were born the rubber wasn't there so they crashed.

They're not out of the woods yet, they still look and feel like dead kids walking, but I think I'd call that a slight improvement. Fingers crossed this is real and not just the last rallying before they die.


----------



## Alaskan (May 20, 2022)

Keep us updated


----------

